# Chicken with Broccoli Recipe



## powerplantop (Dec 6, 2012)

Chicken with Broccoli Recipe 

The Broccoli gets steamed and the chicken get velveted ahead of time so this is a dish that can be cooked very quickly once all of the prep is done. 

Marinade: 
8oz Chicken
1/2 Tablespoon Rice Wine
Splash of Soy Sauce
1 Egg White
1/2 Tablespoon Corn Starch

Sauce:
1/4 Cup Chicken Stock
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
1 Tablespoon Hoisin Sauce
1 Tablespoon Honey
1 teaspoon black vinegar
1/2 teaspoon Garlic
1/2 teaspoon Ginger
1/2 teaspoon sesame oil
Pinch of White Pepper

Thickening slurry:
Water and corn starch (I normally use 2 Tablespoons water and 1 Tablespoon corn starch) 

Coat Chicken with marinade and set aside.
Make sauce.
Steam Broccoli until just tender then rinse with cold water. 
Add chicken to slowly boiling water. Stir quickly to prevent sticking and turn off heat. Stir for about 2 minutes until chicken is opaque. Remove from water, drain and let cool. 
Heat wok on high heat, add oil and swirl. 
Add chicken and cook until it gets just a bit of color.
Add sauce when starts to boil add Thickening slurry. When sauce is desired thickness turn off heat and serve. 




Stir-Fry Chicken with Broccoli Recipe by powerplantop, on Flickr

Stir-fry Chicken with Broccoli Recipe - YouTube


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 6, 2012)

I think this is one of, perhaps the most perfect,  looking dish  I have ever seen.    Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 6, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I think this is one of, perhaps the most perfect,  looking dish  I have ever seen.    Thanks for the recipe.



Thank you! And it taste good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 6, 2012)

I never thought of steaming the broccoli first, that is brilliant.  Definitely doing this one.  I was watching the video and wishing it was meal time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 6, 2012)

A mustdo!  Thanks PPO!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks so much PP, I am certainly making this one


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never heard of black vinegar--brand names, please?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 7, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I've never heard of black vinegar--brand names, please?



I bought the Kong Yen brand in a large Asian-American grocery store - Kong Yen Black Vinegar.

It's thick and very intensely flavored, kind of like a savory version of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## letscook (Dec 7, 2012)

sounds great and even looks better - going to try this one for sure this weekend 
what could you sub for the black vinegar - balsamic or cider vingar??


----------



## letscook (Dec 7, 2012)

I watched the video and answered my question thanks
but I wonder why you cooked the chicken that way instead of putting right into the wok?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

letscook said:


> sounds great and even looks better - going to try this one for sure this weekend
> what could you sub for the black vinegar - balsamic or cider vingar??



I was thinking balsamic vinegar


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

letscook said:


> I watched the video and answered my question thanks
> but I wonder why you cooked the chicken that way instead of putting right into the wok?



Yes, I too thought that...I would prefer for it to go straight in the wok, that is how we normally do it


----------



## chopper (Dec 7, 2012)

Love chicken!  Love broccoli!  Love the recipe!  Thanks!


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 7, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I bought the Kong Yen brand in a large Asian-American grocery store - Kong Yen Black Vinegar.
> 
> It's thick and very intensely flavored, kind of like a savory version of balsamic vinegar.



It is a very good one

I prefere Koon Chun


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 7, 2012)

letscook said:


> I watched the video and answered my question thanks
> but I wonder why you cooked the chicken that way instead of putting right into the wok?



It makes the chicken very tender.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ahh, so there really is a black vinegar


----------

